# Lance Had Some Legs Today...



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

I thought it was priceless the see the Schleck Brother look over his shoulder to see that Lance had bridged the 30 second gap like he was racing on the flats. Lance can do one thing very well. Recover. It was a moment of greatness in my eyes and showed his heart. The guy never gives up. Even when the chips are down. :thumbsup:


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Schleckageawea


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice to see my homeboy mixing it up with the big guys.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Tomorrow is a "wear down" stage....not much rest before the TT.

It's a grind.

len


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Yesterday was a rest day.

It proved to be a wasted effort as everyone in the group he bridged up from finished with the group he joined.

We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

lookrider said:


> Yesterday was a rest day.
> 
> It proved to be a wasted effort as everyone in the group he bridged up from finished with the group he joined.
> 
> We'll see what happens tomorrow.


Cadel and Sastre didnt make it.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> Schleckageawea


Nice one.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Snakebit said:


> Nice one.




You can take a Lounger out of the Lounge but you can't take the Lounge out of a Lounger.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't think it was a wasted effort. As Phil (or maybe it was Paul) said, it knocked the wind out of the Schleck's sails. And it almost brought tears to my eyes. I thought it was awesome.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Snakebitten said:


> Cadel and Sastre didnt make it.



Sastre made it. Cadel no, but he was toast anyway.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

karatemom said:


> I don't think it was a wasted effort. As Phil (or maybe it was Paul) said, it knocked the wind out of the Schleck's sails. And it almost brought tears to my eyes. I thought it was awesome.


Maybe Andy's but it looked like the wind was already out of their sails since Frank had got himself dropped before Lance got there.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Looked like they sat up a bit after Armstrong bridged which allowed Sastre to finally catch on. He has been dropped several times now which is interesting compared to his demands for media respect. Carlos- try not getting dropped so often by the riders (AS and FS) who basically led to your winning last year in a _much_ weaker field.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

master2129 said:


> I thought it was priceless the see the Schleck Brother look over his shoulder to see that Lance had bridged the 30 second gap like he was racing on the flats. Lance can do one thing very well. Recover. It was a moment of greatness in my eyes and showed his heart. The guy never gives up. Even when the chips are down. :thumbsup:


Let's face it: it wasn't that steep when Armstrong came back and by the looks of it it didn't take much time for the rest to catch up so it wasn't a show of force but a show of showmanship. Had Lance been a lownjer he'd been all "furst!" and teh like.

Profile of the climb:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

If Lance was a Lawnjer he'd have thrown a beet in Schleck's wheels as he rode by.


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok now I got to go see this on Tivo


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> If Lance was a Lawnjer he'd have thrown a beet in Schleck's wheels as he rode by.


So, where's the H&B fit in? :wink5:


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*H & B*

H = Podium Girls

B = secret powder the vampires will mix into Lance's blood if he gets too close to the top step on the podium.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

rogger said:


> So, where's the H&B fit in? :wink5:


Back at the hotel with Boonen.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

rogger said:


> Let's face it: it wasn't that steep when Armstrong came back and by the looks of it it didn't take much time for the rest to catch up so it wasn't a show of force but a show of showmanship. Had Lance been a lownjer he'd been all "furst!" and teh like.
> 
> Profile of the climb:


Which section of the profile shown did he bridge up on?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

KenB said:


> You can take a Lounger out of the Lounge but you can't take the Lounge out of a Lounger.



So true, so true.

And I'm such a nice girl I can't believe I got sucked into that vortex of hades.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Lance did himself some good today. The effort to bridge up was certainly not wasted effort. It got him back to the leaders. It shocked the crap out of the "Anointed-ones" the best 'young guns' who're said by the media and many here on RBR to be the 'best climbers, now...'

He also did his own self-esteem a lot of good. He needed to re-gain his belief in himself..his belief that he could again 'put the hurt' on world class pros. If I am not mistaken, this is his first 'demonstration' (to himself and to the Real-results world) in 3-4yrs, that he's capable of going faster on an important and difficult climb than anyone else...

We all know that a significant portion of any climber's ability to go uphill comes from your 'mind-set'...If you think you're cooked...you are. If you think you can go a little harder and hurt even more intensely, often you can.. I think Lance just re-taught himself how much he has to hurt to once again be a "bad-ass dude" in the mountains with the other current world class pros...Good for him and really fun to watch


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I may be quite mistaken, but Cont may not have been as comfortable as some may think.

I watched this again...quite closely. Once LA bridges up, watch it. Cont completes the climb by going in and out of the saddle repeatedly, especially the last kilometer or so. When he's in the saddle, there's a stretch where the cameras pan from the side...he's bobbing a bit and has the "backwards push" going on. Meaning, watch his butt and shoulders each time he down-pedals... 

We've all done it, and know the feeling. Comes from trying to find leverage when the power is lacking.

LA, interestingly...had none of the overheated, melted cat look of his stage on Sunday. Interesting to watch him move throughout the group and around the riders when he bridged. That thar was a statement, if I'm not mistaken.

I wish Cont well, but it'll be interesting to see tomorrow how well he recovers.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I may be quite mistaken, but Cont may not have been as comfortable as some may think.
> 
> I watched this again...quite closely. Once LA bridges up, watch it. Cont completes the climb by going in and out of the saddle repeatedly, especially the last kilometer or so. When he's in the saddle, there's a stretch where the cameras pan from the side...he's bobbing a bit and has the "backwards push" going on. Meaning, watch his butt and shoulders each time he down-pedals...
> 
> ...


He looked pretty good sprinting at the finish.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

rogger said:


> So, where's the H&B fit in? :wink5:


Didn't Boonen quit already?


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

lookrider said:


> Yesterday was a rest day.
> 
> It proved to be a wasted effort as everyone in the group he bridged up from finished with the group he joined.
> 
> ...


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I may be quite mistaken, but Cont may not have been as comfortable as some may think.
> 
> I watched this again...quite closely. Once LA bridges up, watch it. Cont completes the climb by going in and out of the saddle repeatedly, especially the last kilometer or so. When he's in the saddle, there's a stretch where the cameras pan from the side...he's bobbing a bit and has the "backwards push" going on. Meaning, watch his butt and shoulders each time he down-pedals...
> 
> ...


Hope springs eternal, LOL


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

cyclejim said:


> Which section of the profile shown did he bridge up on?



He attacked in the 8.2 section.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> Hope springs eternal, LOL



LOL all you want.

But I'd suggest _really looking_ at it again. If you still want to LOL go right ahead. :thumbsup:


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I
> 
> LA, interestingly...had none of the overheated, melted cat look of his stage on Sunday. Interesting to watch him move throughout the group and around the riders when he bridged. That thar was a statement, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> .


LA had that familiar taste of blood in his mouth when he caught them. He wanted to go. Bruyneel put a stop to it.


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

Contador talking [email protected]% http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/22/sports/cycling/22tour.html
“Lance did some great work today, but I didn’t really need his help,”


----------



## damonripper (Jul 9, 2009)

That should be regarded as an impressive surge from LA no matter what your opinion of him is. If AC had done the same thing, everyone against LA would be saying "oh yeah he's unstoppable".

IMO, other than Pellizotti owning the climbs it was one of the better parts of the race. Of course I missed the end because of a meeting at work :mad2:


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

damonripper said:


> Of course I missed the end because of a meeting at work :mad2:


DVR


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Huh...*



dagger said:


> LA had that familiar taste of blood in his mouth when he caught them. He wanted to go. Bruyneel put a stop to it.


...I guess that makes sense, meaning that Bruyneel put a stop to it. However...it's still a bike race, right? I mean, I understand that at this point in the 2009 Tour, you don't necessarily want to have two teammates duking it out for first place, but still...isn't the strongest guy supposed to win? I think we'll know a lot more after tomorrow's stage, and I'm pretty sure we'll know a whole lot more after the TT on Thursday....


----------



## damonripper (Jul 9, 2009)

I know, I didn't set it to record because I forgot about the meeting! I can catch it later tonight tho, it is on every 4 hours lol.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Lance's move today was important because there's a real battle going on for second place and third place. It sends an important message to Andy Schleck, Nibali and Wiggins that the ol' timer ain't done yet and they should think twice about expending energy on a fruitless attack. This race is a lot about the mental battle as much as it is the battle of the legs/lungs.

I think Lance will be able to hang with these guys tomorrow -- yeah, he might lose 30 seconds, but if he can stick on Wiggins' wheel he should be OK. Tomorrow is an up-and-down, up-and-down, up-and-down affair similar to the stage to Monte Petrano in the Giro in which Lance did alright and didn't lose much time. 

He wants a podium spot badly.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Joemero said:


> Contador talking [email protected]% http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/22/sports/cycling/22tour.html
> “Lance did some great work today, but I didn’t really need his help,”



Oh that's choice.  

20-somethings. Ugh. 

Also in the article, "He said he would work for me 100%. I believe he'll keep his promise". Fair statement I suppose, but also belies the fact he's still "concerned" at this point. 


Indeed I hope LA does keep his promise, even if he has the legs to go. It's the right thing to do. 

But all bets are off in the TT. And Ventoux? LA never said he'd help anyone up that thing. He made it clear long before the race he wants that mountain. Of course if he were to feel poorly, one can be sure no one would be helping his sorry @ss up the thing either.

Tomorrow's stage is a bugger. We'll see. It's anyone's guess at this point. He may have another Bloody Sunday experience, but I hope not.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

That was f**k awesome


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Back at the hotel with Boonen.


Ouch. Did you mention the high school girls too. 

Oh Tom, you so crazy. . . .


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Indeed I hope LA does keep his promise, even if he has the legs to go. It's the right thing to do.
> 
> .


Psh...Contador is a punk. I'd love nothing more than to see Lance attack him.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I thought it was a darn impressive showing for Lance. 

So, if Contador were to have a bad day tomorrow or the next and Lance is strong....is there not the possibility that Lance is still in it? A long shot...but a possibility.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Nov 21, 2005)

There's still a glimmer of hope that Lance can pull off a miracle, although it's HIGHLY unlikely.

I gave contador the benefit of the doubt but if that's actually a good translation he's let things go to his head. No matter how good someone is, at any sport, if they act like that I'd much rather someone knock them off their pedestal. If Lance can't do it I'd love to see someone else do it. Maybe he'll win this tour with that attitude, but I have hopes that if that's the case it'll light a fire under some other talent to crush him in years to come.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

It's not a good translation at all. There is another thread on the forum with a complete, accurate translation. (I know I lived in Spain for 3 years and my wife is from Spain) It sounds a lot different when you read (hear) the entire thing.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

cyclejim said:


> It's not a good translation at all. There is another thread on the forum with a complete, accurate translation. (I know I lived in Spain for 3 years and my wife is from Spain) It sounds a lot different when you read (hear) the entire thing.



Agreed. Bad translation from the NYT. Here's one from an RBR member. Full thread here.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I may be quite mistaken, but Cont may not have been as comfortable as some may think.
> 
> I watched this again...quite closely. Once LA bridges up, watch it. Cont completes the climb by going in and out of the saddle repeatedly, especially the last kilometer or so. When he's in the saddle, there's a stretch where the cameras pan from the side...he's bobbing a bit and has the "backwards push" going on. Meaning, watch his butt and shoulders each time he down-pedals...



I watched it again. AC seemed comfortable to me. What I saw was him keeping it in a bit higher gear (ready to cover attacks), and when the cadence slowed instead of shifting he would stand. He has no problem standing and climbing, he often stands in the normal course of events. I think what you saw as discomfort, I see as simple low cadence riding. Note that when the cadence quickens, he sits and spins.


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

That was an impressive bridge by Lance.


----------



## lnin0 (Apr 8, 2002)

Lance made a good effort to gap the group he was with. I think the yellow jersey group was in the process of loosing steam realizing they couldn't get rid of AC. It finally blew up when Frank fell off the back - LA was about mid-way between groups at that point. Still, a great move by Lance to preserve his podium spot. Wiggins is breathing down his neck and with both he and Kloden holding with AC, Lance would have been ousted from the podium today.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

rogger said:


> So, where's the H&B fit in? :wink5:


Hummer & Bobke will have to do.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

dr hoo said:


> I watched it again. AC seemed comfortable to me. What I saw was him keeping it in a bit higher gear (ready to cover attacks), and when the cadence slowed instead of shifting he would stand. He has no problem standing and climbing, he often stands in the normal course of events. I think what you saw as discomfort, I see as simple low cadence riding. Note that when the cadence quickens, he sits and spins.



Makes a lot of sense Hoo, and it could just as easily be as you've stated here.

The only issue I have with that, is it would be odd to keep it in a higher gear to cover attacks when the back pushing (for lack of a better term) I was referring to I didn't see from him until near the end of the climb. I would think it would be highly irregular for anyone to attack at that point, unless it was for KOM points, especially on a descent such as this one. I'll have to watch again on replay tonight and see if I'm "seeing things". Could be.

I'd really rather not see him crack or bonk, nor LA, nor Wiggins either. I'd like to see them all have their best race possible. All the GC guys for that matter.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

That ride was simply amazing! If he has this much power, I hope he really decides to try for the lead. I'm not sure what the team tactics are, but Armstrong should go out there and win number 8!


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

It was fun to watch him ride people off his wheel once again. Kirchen was hurtin' bad. CVV came up strong on him but also couldn't sustain that pace. Anyways...it all came back together right at the top. I wonder if Lance still had gas in the tank to keep the group small...w/o CVV and Carlos.
Too bad the break was up the road, i would've enjoyed seeing what would've happened at the finish. Then again...I enjoyed seeing Astarloza win it, pure exhilaration for him.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> *It was fun to watch him ride people off his wheel once again.* Kirchen was hurtin' bad. CVV came up strong on him but also couldn't sustain that pace. Anyways...it all came back together right at the top. I wonder if Lance still had gas in the tank to keep the group small...w/o CVV and Carlos.
> Too bad the break was up the road, i would've enjoyed seeing what would've happened at the finish. Then again...I enjoyed seeing Astarloza win it, pure exhilaration for him.



It was indeed. He went out of the saddle and blew by a few riders as he came up on them. Quite a sight. "No jump" my @ss. 

And Astarloza I agree. Great ride, fought hard until the end. Pure exhilaration about sums it up.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I watched this again...quite closely. Once LA bridges up, watch it. Cont completes the climb by going in and out of the saddle repeatedly, especially the last kilometer or so. When he's in the saddle, there's a stretch where the cameras pan from the side...he's bobbing a bit and has the "backwards push" going on. Meaning, watch his butt and shoulders each time he down-pedals...
> 
> We've all done it, and know the feeling. Comes from trying to find leverage when the power is lacking.


That's just how he rides, watch a few videos of him attacking or even;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulMeOr8jICA


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Joemero said:


> Contador talking [email protected]% http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/22/sports/cycling/22tour.html
> “Lance did some great work today, but I didn’t really need his help,”


How about pasting the entire quote, things certainly seem different when not blown out of context...



> “It’s easy to explain; he’s a very great rider,” Contador said. “He was one in the past, and he showed it once again.”
> 
> “Lance did some great work today, but I didn’t really need his help,” he added. “I’m really satisfied with his performance.”


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

function said:


> That's just how he rides, watch a few videos of him attacking or even;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulMeOr8jICA



Oh I've watched him plenty, so I know what you're saying. . He looked fantastic and, "as per usual" up until those last 2K. It was only there that the man looked like he was fatiguing. Albeit vaguely... but it was there.

Again...I've been wrong before...


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for posting up the two links with different quotes from Contador! 
I have a serious question! Should I call in sick to work tomorrow or for the TT? 
I'm thinking the TT is going to be a very big day.
Tomorrow is another downhill finish and they may use it to rest for the TT.
It was beyond cool to watch Lance bridge up. Even if that is the last cool thing he does in this Tour, it can be a precursor to next year!
I wonder if he and Bruyneel will offer Contador 10 million to be on the new team and work for lance?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

The only thing I can say is: Kim Kirchen must be in a hissy pissy fit! Oh and, yeah.

Oh and also, I was surprised he decided to stay back at first when IMO at that very moment, it would have been better for him to stick with Contador and Klöden. Was trying to figure out why initially.

But damn I loved that bridging alright!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Meaning, watch his butt and shoulders each time he down-pedals...
> 
> We've all done it, and know the feeling. Comes from trying to find leverage when the power is lacking.
> 
> ...


We've all watched his butt like you did?  :yikes: 

Hmm he may be a little tired. But who isn't? And, he was good in the final sprint too after the downhill recovery. Nothing to read perhaps IMO.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

harlond said:


> He looked pretty good sprinting at the finish.


Had the downhill to recover if we're gonna analyze that. Could be, maybe not. 

We'll see today.


----------

